

Ask HN: Evaluate our idea: Hosted email services for startups and apps - kashif

Qackle is a hosted email service with features that apps and businesses will find useful.<p>We had a itch, we dislike rewriting all the code that deals with emails everytime we make an application. If you felt this itch too, we will scratch it. Tell us by filling out a two required question survey. More information at the site.<p>http://qackle.wufoo.com/forms/qackle-hosted-email-services/<p>Is this concept, sensible - do you understand it easily?<p>Do you know of other services that offer something similar?
======
RDDavies
I've actually looked into developing the same thing, as I really dislike all
of the existing stuff out there. Let me know if you all are looking for a
helping hand.

------
kashif
Clickable link - <http://qackle.wufoo.com/forms/qackle-hosted-email-services/>

Opens in the same window.

------
minalecs
well i just use google, and maybe you can let me know.. why I would choose
your solution vs google

~~~
kashif
Sure, we are planning to offer value added services that gmail doesnt. Also,
gmail will not allow you to send a lot of email in short span of time using
smtp.

You can use Qackle to quickly setup email services for your domain or
application. Qackle offers, SMTP, POP3, IMAP and a HTTP API for integrating
with your app

Features \+ Managing Users for your domain or app \+ Mailing lists and Groups
\+ Email verification \+ Archival \+ Scheduled emailing \+ Customized spam
filtering \+ Add, zip, delete, scan attachments \+ Pre-process incoming and
outgoing email \+ Analytics

Qackle Pricing Plans \+ 0 to 2,000 emails/month - Free \+ Upto 5,000 - $5 \+
Upto 10,000 - $10 \+ Upto 30,000 - $15 \+ Upto 50,000 - $20 \+ Upto 100,000 -
$30 \+ Unlimited emails - $50

